# Sheldon is a barker!



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

sounds like "bossy barking". slow down with him. when he is barking to get his way stop what youre doing and leave the room. let him learn that he cant get what he wants by barking. (this training is best to do when you have free time, like not running out the before work feeding breakfast). meal time is great example because you can simply stop preparation, put the food back and walk out. i went through a puppy class recently with a very bossy barking newfie. better to do now because the more it happens the more he thinks he can get away with it  they're quite smart!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like Liza when she was the age your pup is. I basically did what Ashleigh says: whenever she would bark, I would turn around and stop looking at her. She very quickly figured out what 'no bark' meant. She still barks, but only when she sees something she doesn't trust or when she is very excited, like during play with Tess. I think that is acceptable. I want Liza to become a therapy dog too, so we nipped it in the bud very quickly.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly tried that on me too when she was a young pup. I wouldn't have it. I stopped making her meal (at the time she was on a bland diet of chicken and rice) and put everything back in the fridge. She never tried demand barking ever again. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

My little Sheldon is quite a barker too but not as much as he was at 3 months old.
Funny thing he never barks when someone is at the door only when he gets excited
or wants attention. I ignore him if I think he is barking for attention.
You may want to read my thread Barking at the Table.
And yes the barking gets much louder as they get older.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie's a barker! If something is out of place, he barks. When she plays, she barks. My husband tied up some limbs on a bush, she barked. Normally it doesn't bother me, but now that our house is empty since we're moving, along with tile floors, the echo can be maddening! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## tiffersduncan (May 7, 2013)

thanks for the advice everyone, i showed your insight to my wife last night, and after his morning walk, sheldon did his bossy barking at my wife while she made his meal. she followed your advice and stopped making the meal, put it away, and walked away. when she tried again a few minutes later, no barking!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

This is too funny. My Sheldon did exactly the same thing. He would bark when I would fix his meal. He rarely does this anymore so your Sheldon will stop if you ignore his
efforts for attention. I do think barking when you are fixing their food is excitement
barking.


----------



## GoldenTucker (Jun 27, 2012)

glad it worked for you this morning!


----------

